# GSC, Larry OG and Chem 91'



## NorCalHal (May 28, 2013)

Some Bud Porn.
A buddy let me use his camera. amd wow, it takes some great shots! Looks like I will be buyin' a nice camera real soon.

Pics are of Girl Scout Cookies, My Pheno of the Larry OG and one of my Fav's..Chem 91'

STOKED on the Larry Pheno, lemony fuel, great OG taste! 
Cookies is straight crack. Folks freakin' out for it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 28, 2013)

beautiful porn NorCal. :cool2:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 28, 2013)

Very nice job Bro. Course,,all yur stuff looks great.


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2013)

So beautiful.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks. I just got a new Camera, takes great pics. That GSC is something else, just a beautiful herb.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 1, 2013)

Larry OG and GSC.. my official next purchase for seeds I believe. I've seen em through here for a bit now, and yours just made me go mmmmmm! 

I believe next run for me is Zenfindel and / or Angels Tear with my 1 Toxic Blue freebie. I need to find a way to get some GSC and LOG soon!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice shots nor cal, looking bangin as usual!


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 1, 2013)

:icon_smile: :cool2:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

nch---is that the thin mint cut???

if so---which pic?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 1, 2013)

Not the thin mint cut, the original GSC. The best of the "cookie" cuts from what I have seen.

The pics are labeled I think, they should say "cook1" or something like that


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks i'll look closer---i got an original cut from a dispensary in santa monica---cloned the hell out of it and just threw the mom into flower last week---i am excited---as usual you set the bar very high---thanks for sharing---with a little luck---mine will look just like yours---i posted a thread in the grow journal of the single cut---would you mind taking a peek at the label on it---tell me what you think


----------

